# 20" rims & sand



## TRITONDRIVER

I have a 05 dogde 1500 q cab with 20" rims. Will this work in sand or should i be looking for more rims & tires.


----------



## Railroader

The actual wheels themselves have NOTHING to do with sand performance. What matters is the TIRES....Any "all terrain", and most "street tires" will work OK in sand. 

Be careful if you air down with low profile tires, you'll be likely to peel a bead...Then you're screwed.

I'll NEVER understand this "big wheel" craze where 4x4's are concerned. 

But then I'm into RESULTS, not BLING...


----------



## WURK2FISH

Oops!!! Can't get pic to open........

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/47b7d607b3127cceba4d391f5e5400000026108AYsnDly3cNS


----------



## e-mag

all terrain tires are not good in sand , they will digged in. highway tires will do better in the sand.


----------



## thresher593

e-mag said:


> all terrain tires are not good in sand , they will digged in. highway tires will do better in the sand.


Well I have BF Goodrich AT/KO's and they work fine in the sand. Never had a problem. Just air down and drive smart.
Rod


----------



## 15917

e-mag said:


> all terrain tires are not good in sand , they will digged in. highway tires will do better in the sand.


I have always ran an all terrain tire in the sand. Aired down I've never had a problem. In fact I've had a set of goodyear mtr's for a whole season in the sand with no problems.

Whatever tire it is it just needs to be aired down. But ive found that a mud terrain dug more. 

Ive seen a couple of trucks rollin on dubs at beach but id imagine thatd be just like taking sand paper to the outer edge of your wheels.


----------



## TRITONDRIVER

I have 275/60r/20 goodyear wrangler hp & factory rims , what kind of psi should i run in sand. Thanks for the help.


----------



## WURK2FISH

TRITONDRIVER said:


> I have 275/60r/20 goodyear wrangler hp & factory rims , what kind of psi should i run in sand. Thanks for the help.


I run on 20 psi...and lower to 13 if I get hung-up.....

Git'r done!


----------



## Railroader

TRITONDRIVER said:


> I have 275/60r/20 goodyear wrangler hp & factory rims , what kind of psi should i run in sand. Thanks for the help.


You're asking for trouble if you air down those low profile tires...The sidewalls are NOT designed for that kind of use. They are not "flexy" enough to "bag down", and spread your foot-print. They are made much stiffer than say, a regular 31x10.50.

You're gonna scratch up them fancy dancy wheels, and prolly pop a bead seat.

Good luck...


----------



## Hannibal

You'll be just fine. 

I have an 04 Ram 1500 QC 1500 (with the Hemi ofcourse 0 lol) with the stock 20" wheels and tires and I've been on the beach many times with no problems. Just air down (I always go around 25-28 psi because of the low profile sidewall).

As a means of smart planning though - do be sure to carry your beach travel kit (shoverl, board, etc). Just good practice.


----------



## Kwesi W.

*i would be*

more concerned with damaging my rims.... the salt can't be good on chrome rims..


----------



## fingersandclaws

RR brings up a good point. Ya just never know. If your set on goin' out:

1. Get a set of cheap steelies/tires.
2. Wax your shoes. Get some Mothers, the ones that haze up, and keep up the regiment. Your rims will last longer and look the way they should . . . all IMHO of course


----------



## Railroader

Hannibal said:


> You'll be just fine.
> 
> (I always go around 25-28 psi because of the low profile sidewall).


No disrespect, but if you're only going down to 25 psi, then you are not accomplishing ANY difference in performance over not airing down at all. You're just causing yourself extra work, having to air 'em back up to normal...

In order to gain any benefit from the airing down process, you have to "bag the tire" by about 40%...a SIGNIFICANT, VISIBLE amount. It's just not practical with the stiff low profile sidewalls.

Am I saying you can't take the Dodge on the beach??? Heck, no. I'm sure it'll serve you just fine.

I'm the guy who HAS NEVER aired down a tire on sand, and has yet to ever get stuck, because I drive like I've got some sense, and NEVER, EVER venture below the last high tide line...

Your mileage will certainly vary...


----------



## WILSON

Saw a dodge on 20's with the bead busted off this spring!! Not a good place to change a tire. Looked like it happened going from a high to low spot on the beach. Probably user error, but why take the chance, especially when i gets really nasty out there. JMO


----------



## Hannibal

RR - you are probably right. It doesn't do much. It's not a matter of trying or willful egotism though - it's just a matter of not having a tire guage that will read THAT low. So I am "guestimating" more or less. I definately don't flatten my tires out significantly. 

Like you said, it may be more of product of taking my time and being "smart" when it comes to driving the beach. 

One peice of advice I utilize all the time is to know where you are heading before you get out there. Walk out to the opening to the beach and find a spot so once you start driving/moving - you don't have to stop. I find most people have their problems when starting and stopping (digging in their tires).


----------



## Hannibal

kmw21230 said:


> more concerned with damaging my rims.... the salt can't be good on chrome rims..



You can always buy a new set of beater wheels but some people A) can't afford that option or B) find it too much hastle.

Put it this way - I've never had any problems with the sand and my wheels. They are the polished aluminum 5-spokes (we call them "Flower Pots"). Most of the sand you will drive on will be free moving and loose so it shouldn't really grit itself into your wheels. 

I would just make it a point to hose them off when you pull off the beach at some point. Maybe throw a coat of cleaner wax on them before and after your beach trip. 

The salt is the really killer in my experience.


----------



## dynodave

i don,t think 275/60r/20s are low profile tires look at the picture of wurktofish tires they are low profile. you will be allright if you have to air down son.lol


----------



## Hannibal

Just got back from Avon yesterday. I aired down to around 20-22 psi Sat night (last week) and kept them low all week long. Took many trips down to the Point as well without issue. I did make sure to pay particular attention to my wheels (20") due to this post and I couldn't see any noticable differene. I did make it a point to hose them off though after each beach trip. No "new" scratches that I could pick out. 

Quite frankly - the truck ran great on the beach. Didn't even feel like I was close to getting stuck. Didn't even have to hit 4WD low. Just take your time is the biggest key.


----------



## Sea2aeS

alot of todays trucks have huuuuuge brakes now due to towing well over 9,000 lbs behind them, and in some instances over 14,000lbs... gotta stop it somehow... by putting 16 inch rotors on the front of an F350... next time you see a large a$$ truck, take a peep at the brakes, and then youll see where this 18s & 20s on trucks has gone... 

guys pulling 30+ft contenders & yellowfins gotta stop em from 55-60mph somehow...


----------



## Hannibal

Bigger tires = bigger brakes, due to inertia. Bigger tires creates more rolling mass = harder to stop.

That is why I love seeing these Escalades (designed with 17"-18" wheels) riding around on 22"+ rims without changing brakes. A failure waiting to happen.


----------



## RRoop32

Malakas07 said:


> Whatever tire it is it just needs to be aired down. But ive found that a mud terrain dug more.





e-mag said:


> all terrain tires are not good in sand , they will digged in. highway tires will do better in the sand.


Actually a buddy of mine a 35x12.50x15 BFGoodrich A/T on his 99 cherokee.

Didnt air down at all. worked like a charm!:fishing:


----------

